# How to angle snow blade



## ngzcaz (Sep 6, 2008)

I have an old 1054 Bolens tube frame, I bought a snow/dozer blade ( oirginal Bolens ) and mounted it. I have the lever to make it go up and down but there appears to be a piece of square stock with a couple of holes in it ( in the middle of the blade that allows the blade to be pivoted left and right ) that might allow this to be operated from the seat. If it is, I dont have it. Is there such a piece or do I have to make one ?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

ngzcaz I have the same plow on my model 600 I have never seen a handle or anything to use on the angle release. 

I thought it would be handy to have but then I couldn't figure out how you could control which way it would swivel once you release the latch. Seems to me you would still need to get off to change the angle. Maybe you have already figured out an answer to this problem. 

Andy


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

just release the latch and then SLOWLY run into a tree with one side of the blade.

Simple enough right????


----------



## ngzcaz (Sep 6, 2008)

Id probably try to imitate my D-180 Wheel Horse plow. Hard to explain but pretty sure it can be done. Like the answer about the tree ( if you have trees ) I'll try to put it in words a little later. Brain needs a rest....

:idea:


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

I saw an arrangement on an old Roper where there were two rods, one on each side of the tractor. One rod released the "latch" and the other was attached at the upper outer corner of the blade so you could push or pull to change the blade angle from the seat.

Doug


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

Come on, we all want to know what happens to the D-180 wheel horse. LOL


----------

